# He BROKETED It!



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

He did! He did! Ken broketed my drill press! (That's #2 drill press he's done now....)

The center doo dippy dobby is out and it won't go back in (The chuck and the spindle it's attached to.) Ken kinda goofed and tried to use one of those circle saw cutters, and part way into the cut, the whole dam chuck popped/dropped out. Now, I don't have the book on this, and I don't have the tool that you're supposed to use to remove this chuck, and it' just popped out. Now he can't get it back in, and I don't know where to get parts. I've been looking on line this morning, and using model number will only bring up garage journal forum. 

Here's the picture of the label on the front; any ideas, guys? I need my drill press back to finish projects (and start a couple, too).


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Do you have a photo of the chuck, Barb? Is it a Morse taper? If so, just make sure everything is clean and tap it back into place. Run the chuck jaws up to where they're inside the body of the chuck and use a block of wood and mallet to tap it back in.

David


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I believe my drill presses chuck is pressure fit Barb . The part that went up was kind of a cone if I remember correctly


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

That's a Morse taper, Rick.

David


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Maybe this will help Barb 
https://www.woodworkersjournal.com/how-to-secure-a-drill-press-chuck/


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

The tapered parts have to be absolutely clean, both mating parts. Then you just press them together hard. I have just raised the table high, placed a piece of 2 X 4 on it and, with the chuck opened wide so you are pressing against the outer handle part of the chuck, just lower the spindle and press it down hard. After, move the table out of the way and swing a dead blow hammer upwards, hitting the chuck in an upward direction. 

That should seat it, until the next time. 

Morse tapers are great, if they are clean and seated tight. When they aren't clean they will not stay together. 

If you should ever need to separate the taper to replace the chuck, or for some other reason, there is a slot just above the taper in the spindle. A tapered metal wedge driven into the slot will pop the taper apart. Be sure to have someone holding the chuck so it doesn't fall.

Charley


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

The info is on the metal label; MT #2 (Morse Taper)


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

#2 taper is quite common for drill presses, and some lathes.

I bought a Delta bench top drill press about 20 years ago and the taper fell apart on me several times, no matter how clean I got the tapered parts. Then I bought one of these.
After success, I loaned it to my #2 son and haven't seen it since. You don't need one, if you can get the inside taper clean and smooth enough. The outside taper on the drill chuck cleans easily. Even the slightest spec or burr will keep them from staying together. Use a mirror and light, if necessary, to inspect the inside taper. With both surfaces clean, you shouldn't need the following. You will need the cleaner to fit a #2 taper -

The inside taper cleaner -

https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/90/3651/tapermate-Morse-Taper-Cleaner

The removal tool for Morse tapers is -

https://www.carbideanddiamondtoolin...es-1---4-Letter-Number-Sizes-ID-105-ID-16755-

Don't necessarily buy from these sources. These links are just intended to show what you need. Shop around for the best deal.

Charley


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

difalkner said:


> Do you have a photo of the chuck, Barb? Is it a Morse taper? If so, just make sure everything is clean and tap it back into place. Run the chuck jaws up to where they're inside the body of the chuck and use a block of wood and mallet to tap it back in.
> 
> David


David, this is what I have. Ken told me (after I already posted here) that he got the mechanism to go back in, but he's not sure if he got it in all the way. I can't tell, because none of my pictures of my drill press are close enough to tell where it sat before he broketed it.

Wish I could find the book to this thing somewhere.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

So are you saying that's as far as the chuck will go in the quill or that the quill has become disengaged with the gear and that's as high as it will go? In other words, are you unable to get the bottom red line up to where the top red line is? The chuck looks like it's fully seated, btw.









David


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

@difalkner I lowered the press to show everything. What Ken is worried about, is below your red line. See the black "ring"? Is that up far enough? it was that part that popped out.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

Raise the table, and put a block of wood on it. Crank the chuck down into the block with medium pressure. That should do it.

Circle cutters need to be run at 250rpm or less, or there's a good chance the chuck will fall off. I've had it happen more than once. You just push it back on, and continue.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I had one that kept wanting to fall out of a milling machine I have. I finally got it in so well that I couldn`t get it out again. A neighbor loaned me a can of spray that gets it very cold. I was finally able to separate it again.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> @difalkner I lowered the press to show everything. What Ken is worried about, is below your red line. See the black "ring"? Is that up far enough? it was that part that popped out.


Did the chuck come off the shaft? Here's what the Morse and Jacobs tapers look like. The Morse taper goes inside the quill and the Jacobs taper goes inside the chuck.









David


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is a video of what Charlie was saying about removing and reinstalling.
Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

difalkner said:


> Did the chuck come off the shaft? Here's what the Morse and Jacobs tapers look like. The Morse taper goes inside the quill and the Jacobs taper goes inside the chuck.
> 
> View attachment 386835
> 
> ...


No it was chuck and adapter that came out of the quill. Come to think about it I had the chuck and adapter come out of my Delta 16.5" DP too once. I tried turning a rosette cutter, the type that takes different blades, at 3000 rpm thinking that the higher speed would do a better job. Turns out that the cutter holder isn't balanced well enough and the DP isn't solid and heavy enough to do that. The whole works came loose. Luckily neither I, the cutter, or the DP suffered any damage from it.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Barb,

I have a similar drill press. If you are talking about the chuck dropping out of the taper, mine does this only when I put my morticing attachment on the drill press. When using this attachment, the chuck drops out of the taper. I have never had it happen when drilling normally. I just clean and tap back as suggested by others.

Frank


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

David,

I expect the picture has the chuck lowered as far as it can go to show the how the chuck is seated. I went through this when I was trying out the drill press mortise jig and it was less than fun. Mostly because of the uncertainty of the process. It's taken me a long time of breaking the habit of forcing things.......much less using a hammer to do anything more than driving nails. The idea of a hammer, screwdriver, and pliers can fix anything mentality took a very long time to die.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

difalkner said:


> Do you have a photo of the chuck, Barb? Is it a Morse taper? If so, just make sure everything is clean and tap it back into place. Run the chuck jaws up to where they're inside the body of the chuck and use a block of wood and mallet to tap it back in.
> 
> David


Drill presses are all morse taper, clean it and tap it back up, its amazing how that taper hold it in. 

A very nicely told story BTY, well presented with good suspense. N


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

neville9999 said:


> Drill presses are all Morse taper, clean it and tap it back up, its amazing how that taper hold it in. N


and polish...


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

neville9999 said:


> _Drill presses are all morse taper_, clean it and tap it back up, its amazing how that taper hold it in.
> 
> A very nicely told story BTY, well presented with good suspense. N


Nope, not all. Mine is not.









David


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Here is a video of what Charlie was saying about removing and reinstalling.
> Herb


Yeah, we watched that, Herb. It didn't help, unfortunately. It told him what to do, but the problem was getting it to go back in. He didn't want to pound on it, for fear of messing up the retracting parts there at the bottom. Once he got it to go back in, he wasn't sure if he got it in all the way, seeings how he had such a hard time getting it to go back into it's slot in the first place. I'm gonna hope Ken got the post back in all the way, and hopefully give it a try today, when I make my center finders. I'll keep my distance as I use it, and if it pops back out, we'll know he didn't get it right, and it will sit till someone can help put it back together correctly, I guess. 

A huge thank you to all of you who have answered and gave advice. I learned a couple things, my head went for a swim a couple times, and as always, you guys came through with all the experience you guys have. 

Thank You, Thank You, Thank You!!!


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

difalkner said:


> Did the chuck come off the shaft? Here's what the Morse and Jacobs tapers look like. The Morse taper goes inside the quill and the Jacobs taper goes inside the chuck.
> 
> View attachment 386835
> 
> ...


No, those two pieces came off as one. It was getting the whole shaft back into place.

Ken asked how I got the press to go down and stay like that, and I told him it just did it. It was kinda "sticky" when I pulled on the lever, and it's still "sticky". Ken didn't like that answer. It's not moving smoothly like it did before the thing popped apart on him.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Once it gets unstuck does the spring still pull it all the way up?

David


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

difalkner said:


> Once it gets unstuck does the spring still pull it all the way up?
> 
> David


Dunno... you're gonna make me go out in that 30-something degree workshop to find out, aren't you :lol: (and with a wet head wrapped up in a turbie to boot) 

Hold on, I'll go check


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

difalkner said:


> Once it gets unstuck does the spring still pull it all the way up?
> 
> David



Well, yes and no. It's like it "catches". When I pull on the lever/wheel, whatever it's called, it "catches" here and there on it's way down. When I let it go, it stays there; I help it up, past the first "catch", then it will go a little bit (but very slowly) then it "catches" again, and it's like that till it gets up to the "resting" or "home" position.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

30 something? Wow! I'm in shorts and T shirt and have the AC on in the shop. :grin:

There are several things that could be going on, so not in any particular order - 1) the spring is broken and only partially working, 2) the rack and pinion has years of dust and oil caked in making it too hard for the spring to retract the quill, 3) the spring isn't broken but has slipped and not providing sufficient strength to retract the quill, 4) there's some foreign object other than dust inhibiting the retraction of the quill, 5) assuming there's a splined shaft riding inside the quill and pulley there could be trash/dust/caked oil in there.

The quill should go up and down smoothly regardless of the spring tension, shouldn't catch anywhere in the travel.

None of this may help you get it fixed and I could be off base but these are the places I would begin checking.

David


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

The things you just described goes beyond the morse taper falling out. It has to do with the spring retraction of the quillshaft. There are some different types of those. Some are internal to the shaft, some are a coil spring on the outside of the drill press headstock.
Herb


----------



## senebraskaee (Apr 29, 2012)

And some of the return springs are downright dangerous! 
I have a 1970's Craftsman industrial drill press and it seized up a few weeks ago. In taking it apart the grease/oil was so gummy (technical term!) it was like glue. Once I cleaned all the sawdust and old grease out and re-lubed it things work like new! Some presses have an adjustment to change the gear engagement between the quill and the handle. This may have fallen out of adjustment as mine catches on each tooth if not properly adjusted. 
Good luck!


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

There is also a quill lock knob on many drill presses to lock the quill at any desired height. If that is part way on it could be causing this too. Some drill presses don't have this, and have a double adjustment of the stop, where you can stop it at a desired down position, but also stop it from going up. If this is partly set on, the same result happens. Whichever you have, make certain that it's backed off and not causing the problem.

Charley


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

difalkner said:


> 30 something? Wow! I'm in shorts and T shirt and have the AC on in the shop. :grin:
> 
> David


David! Dude I thought we were friends, man! Then you gotta go rub "I'm in shorts and T shirt and have the AC on in the shop" kinda junk! *smh* that's low, bro.... that's low. *rofl*

After we get home from the Chiropractor, I'll have Ken go through all these comments, and put his @$$ to work to bring my drill press back. I didn't get to try it yet today, since I was working on another headphone stand for a friend, and was trying to finish up my lumber rack; which I flubbed up, and had to re-cut a couple pieces, thank you very much (UUUGH!)

Then I came in the house, had lunch, and got tired. Then the neighbor sends a text, asking if I'm in my shop.... and if I have a minute..... then I was routing out notches in 2x4's because neither of us have a table saw :lol: Ah well. Good news was I got my backsplash tiles delivered today, so now I can get someone over here to take out the small kitchen window, and board it up so I can put in more cupboards, and fill in the gap with the backslpash tiles. (Lowes stopped carrying them, so I had to order them online through a tile outlet.)

So there's my day. Ken just got home, so we're off to the Chiropractor. My neck has been killin me. Haven't had an adjustment in over a month...


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> David! Dude I thought we were friends, man! Then you gotta go rub "I'm in shorts and T shirt and have the AC on in the shop" kinda junk! *smh* that's low, bro.... that's low. *rofl*


It was on the tee and I had the big dog in my hands, had to take the swing! :grin:

David


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> David, this is what I have. Ken told me (after I already posted here) that he got the mechanism to go back in, but he's not sure if he got it in all the way. I can't tell, because none of my pictures of my drill press are close enough to tell where it sat before he broketed it.
> 
> Wish I could find the book to this thing somewhere.


Its tapered, it will only go in so far, as soon as the taper bottoms out in the hole and its is up, then its in, you put a screwdriver or anything that will fit into the slot hole and tap it deeper and that wedge pushes the tapper out then its out again, that's how it came out and how you get it out, the taper being out does not mean its broken, you just clean it and tap it up, then its back in. N


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

WOW We have a heat wave going here,90°F. and it is only May. Roses and all the flowers are blooming like crazy . I can spare some of this heat Barb,I will email you some.
Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Herb Stoops said:


> WOW We have a heat wave going here,90°F. and it is only May. Roses and all the flowers are blooming like crazy . I can spare some of this heat Barb,I will email you some.
> Herb


We have finally nudged over the 20C mark in the last 2 days. That's about 70F. I don't know why you are so much warmer only 400 miles away and mostly west of me.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> We have finally nudged over the 20C mark in the last 2 days. That's about 70F. I don't know why you are so much warmer only 400 miles away and mostly west of me.


That is what Vancover was today,100 mi to the north too. This is summer weather early.
HErb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Well...that didn't last long:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Back on the subject of drill presses. I had a 12 speed Craftsman "Industrial " drill press in another lifetime. If you can believe it it had a drive pulley with 12 steps,and a 1/4" wide belt. Surprisingly it did fairly well even with that tiny belt. I had a mortising chisel setup for it and to mount it on the drill press it had to have the chuck removed. The chuck was attached with this hardened steel ring with fine threads and holes in the perimeter for a spanner wrench. it was hard to get the spanner ring to start turning off and hold the chuck too. Once the ring was loose completely the chuck had a taper that went from 2"-1" in about a 2" length. I had never seen such a taper before. Once the chuck was dropped out, then the mortising attachment could be installed and the depth guage that had to be removed too. I only used it once it was such a pain to set up. that is the only time I have seen a taper that size. kind of like a taper on a milling machine only smaller.
Herb


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

@Cherryville Chuck @Herb Stoops I owe you both a slap with a slimy wet fish! LOL WE had that white flaky crap last night! Ken's boss woke up with about 1.5" of the crap on his lawn this morning! Our high for today is roughly 45 (oh yay) It will take till Thursday to reach the blessed 70 degree mark, and it comes with a price - Thunderstorms.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Ken hasn't been able to get to the drill press. It's sticky, going up and down. Hopefully, one of these evenings when he gets out of work, he'll be able to look into it. Maybe this weekend (which will also be our 33rd Anniversary)


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

You must have been 6 when you got married.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, Congratulations on the double 3, I hope you have many more. So it was you that sent me all those clouds, it was bright and sunny and 79°F when I got up and I sent a bunch of sunshine your way, and you sent back a batch of dark clouds.
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

_Somebody_ had to post it (might as well be me...)


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

boogalee said:


> You must have been 6 when you got married.


I think I'll keep you, Al lol thank you! Actually, I was 19, turning 20 that August. Ken had just turned 21.

First pic... Christmas Eve, '86. Second Pic... May 16, '87. Ken got a five day leave (that he got an advance on-he hadn't earned it yet) to come home and get married.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> I think I'll keep you, Al lol thank you! Actually, I was 19, turning 20 that August. Ken had just turned 21.
> 
> First pic... Christmas Eve, '86. Second Pic... May 16, '87. Ken got a five day leave (that he got an advance on-he hadn't earned it yet) to come home and get married.


Great pictures, Barb. 
Just think the kids of today will not have those after as long of time, they will be long gone on an old cell phone or computer that won't run years from now. Picture are the best memories.
Herb


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

@Herb Stoops thank you. I have most of my pictures digitized, so I can keep them on a disc or thumb drive. I have a slew that I need to have printed, as well. I like to have back ups.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Barb,

Don't depend on CDs or thumb drives to keep your photos, unless you have three copies of each stored in cool dry places at different locations. CDs were supposed to last a very long time, but they don't. Thumb drives, hard drives, and floppy disks have even shorter life. 

I've been doing digital photography since 1997 and have gained considerable experience with this. Even early digital prints don't last as well as the old paper photos and film. There are now special Archive type DVD drives and disks, but they haven't been around long enough to prove just how good they really are yet. Old photos like you posted can be restored and reprinted. I have restored and printed photos from 120 year old glass plate negatives, and these were some of the best quality old photos that I've ever seen. Modern photo technology is good, but the old masters had something that could last longer, if stored well. We aren't really anywhere near there yet with digital photo technology. Keep extra copies in several formats and media, is my best suggestion. For photo file formats, Jpeg is the worst. Tiff when saved at high resolution, is considerably better. 

Charley


----------

